# Your perfect day.....



## frenchy21 (Oct 15, 2014)

What would your ideal day consist of?

to give some parameters_ if_ you want...

-2 things you would eat
-2 people you would meet
-2 places you would go
-2 things you would do/make/create/buy/experience

I would.....
-Eat my dad's signature breakfast in the morning and have some surf and turf in the evening
-I would meet my sister and my friend from China
-I would go to a trampoline park and to a musical
-I would have some drum lessons and go for a bike ride


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

A perfect day...

It doesn't have to be too complicated. It might just be meeting the one I love in a cafe in a small European town.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

Getting enough sleep first, then being creative, then eating, then being creative, then go to places, then getting drunk, then getting totally wasted, then doing something random, then eating, then drinking some more, and then... 

No, just kidding. Though it was close.

Maybe meeting my future wife? Now that would be a perfect day. Though you never know which day it will be...:wink:


----------



## CitricBoxer (Jan 3, 2015)

Write a couple hundred words in my latest story, successfully flirt with a girl, and then spend the rest of the day playing God Hand with unlimited falafels and beer.

Preferably this could all be accomplished without ever leaving my apartment or putting on pants.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Currently:

I would eat a HUGE bowl of Cinnamon Grahams for breakfast and for dinner it would be fish and chips Victoria Fish and Chip Shop next to my uni.

I would meet 2 thousand or so people on the street while adventuring in a whole new city in a whole new country that I haven't been to before. Let's say Tokyo as it's one place I think I know least about. Or maybe some Brazilian city.

I would take fantastic pictures during the day and in the night... I dunno, get wasted, have an amazing night of new adventures and experiences (still going with the Tokyo/Brazil/wherever thing here) and sleep with a really hot girl who turns out to be the most amazing person ever and ends up becoming my perfect wife.

How's that?


----------



## Xavier (Sep 19, 2010)

I my perfect day I would actually get something done and keep by the schedule.


----------



## fraxinella (Oct 25, 2014)

I’d wake up, lie in bed scrolling through tumblr for an hour or so, then eat breakfast and drink coffee. Then I’d stay at home the whole day, without making contact with any other human being. Probably marathon some TV shows, watch a movie, read a book, write some of my novel. That sort of thing. Of course no day is complete without spending 4 hours procrastinating, watching strange youtube videos and researching useless things on the Internet. And after doing that I’d go to bed again but this time with my phone and finish a 100k fanfic about until 3 am. Then probably binge-watch another TV show. By then it would be 7am and I'd wake up very sleep deprived but that's what coffee is for! _(brought to you by an extreme introvert)_


----------



## frenchy21 (Oct 15, 2014)

HAL said:


> Currently:
> 
> I would eat a HUGE bowl of Cinnamon Grahams for breakfast and for dinner it would be fish and chips Victoria Fish and Chip Shop next to my uni.
> 
> ...


Love it, Japan and Brazil two places I would love to, I wasn't very imaginative with mine...


----------



## frenchy21 (Oct 15, 2014)

fraxinella said:


> I’d wake up, lie in bed scrolling through tumblr for an hour or so, then eat breakfast and drink coffee. Then I’d stay at home the whole day, without making contact with any other human being. Probably marathon some TV shows, watch a movie, read a book, write some of my novel. That sort of thing. Of course no day is complete without spending 4 hours procrastinating, watching strange youtube videos and researching useless things on the Internet. And after doing that I’d go to bed again but this time with my phone and finish a 100k fanfic about until 3 am. Then probably binge-watch another TV show. By then it would be 7am and I'd wake up very sleep deprived but that's what coffee is for! _(brought to you by an extreme introvert)_


Sounds like your perfect day could be every day!


----------



## fraxinella (Oct 25, 2014)

frenchy21 said:


> Sounds like your perfect day could be every day!


Yes, that's kind of the point


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

*2 things you would eat*
>Some kind of pasta smothered in cheese
>rhubarb pie

*2 people you would meet*
>Uh... Jesus
>Jesus can count as two people

*2 places you would go*
>A historic site for vikings, celts or to see the "sea monsters" they dig up in Norway
>Some place in East Asia (somewhere between Mongolia and India, Tibet and Japan) with some lovely scenic views and history to it

*2 things you would do/make/create/buy/experience*
>I'd finish publishing a novel (all in one day! woot!)
>Walk through a perfect recreation of something fictional from a book I liked


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Perfect school day: I would have an excuse to wake up at 6 AM (instead of 8-9 on weekends/vacations), so that's a plus already. It would be a "lecture" day in all of my classes, rather than a "test" day, and I or one of the other students would have a chance to add context to the information that the teacher hadn't thought of. I would bring ready-to-microwave oatmeal (with extra fruit) for breakfast, and the campus cafeteria / food court would have veggie pizza for lunch. It would be a campus with either several buildings and/or at least one building with several stories so that I would have an excuse to be seen doing a lot of walking (because apparently pacing "bothers" normal people).

Perfect weekend/vacation: it would be a Sunday during Football season, so that 1) my family are technically home and I'm not COMPLETELY isolated all day, but 2) they are still focused on something they know is not my favorite, and I can stay out of the way and do my own thing (probably math and/or fiction writing) with few enough social interruptions that I still enjoy the ones that do happen.

Either: There would be Order of the Stick and/or XKCD updates in the morning. I would get a lot of writing done, either for my Doctor Who fan fiction or for my short horror stories. I would want to cook either tomato soup or eggs for dinner, and while preparing I would have either Gothic-Vampire, Horror movie, Doctor Who, or Frozen music going in the background.


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

-2 things you would eat - Gluten free scones with clotted cream and strawberry jam and a bag of cashew nuts. 
-2 people you would meet - My best mate (ENFJ) and Trent Reznor of Nine Inch Nails fame - schwing!
-2 places you would go - Start the day in a pub with a liquid breakfast and end the day in live music venue. 
-2 things you would do/make/create/buy/experience - Take part in a Judo seminar and then see a band.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

I would

Eat waffle with banana and nutella for breakfast; pic nic with sandwiches, salads and quiches for lunch; spaghetti with bottarga (it is a sort of fish eggs) for dinner
I would not meet anybody aside from my husband and my dog
I would go for a walk in the countryside with my dog, then to a book shop and a comic shop. 
I would pass the day reading and watching my favorite sitcoms or movies, I would by some books, maybe I would have breakfast in a cafe reading something alone.

(I have a lot of days like this. I have just realized that I'm very lucky)


----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)

*"2 things you would like to eat?"*

Chinese fried rice with seafood + some sort of salad. 

*2 people you would meet?*

Two gorgeous bisexual women for a polyamorous relationship.

*2 places you would go?*

Somewhere in the jungles of Asia or South America. I need some thrilling adventure.

*2 things you would do/make/create/buy/experience?*

1. More money. *inserts Gordon Gekko's speech*
2. More resources for creating new technologies.


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

I would start the day with a large strong latte then head out and meet my best friend for some matcha and white chocolate hotcakes at my favourite brunch spot. After brunch we would spent the next few hours at an indoor rock climbing gym. In the evening I'd go out for a four course truffle dinner and wine at a place I can't typically afford. After I'm all wined up I'll head out for some Karaoke, I happen to meet Bill Murray then convince him to sing a duet with me <3


----------

